# Riveting y Art Supplies en México!!



## Hypathya (Mar 22, 2010)

Preciosas, Riveting y Art Supplies sí llegarán a México 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!

Estas dos colecciiones  sí estarán disponibles en todos los puntos de venta MAC.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aún no hay fecha definitiva, pero parece que llegarán juntas durante la segunda quincena de abril... ¡No vayan a gastar todo su presupuesto durante las vacaciones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¿Qué están pensando comprar de estas colecciones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Las mantendré informadas...


----------



## Purple (Mar 22, 2010)

Attachment 10896Attachment 10897

Lo único que compré de Riveting fueron 2 de los esmaltes de uñas...Studded y Wham Bam Glam. Quedan muy padres, lástima que Studded dura muy poco, pronto se cae 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, luego les platico que tal con el otro esmalte. Aquí les dejo las fotos de Wham Bam Glam.


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 23, 2010)

Gracias cielo!! Está herrmoso!!

Yo hace mucho que quiero un esmalte mate... no sé si me anime con éstos. He escuchado que duran muy poco... que es mucho mejor el top coat mate de Essie. Lo estoy esperando con desesperación desde hace 2 meses...


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 23, 2010)

One of you guys definitely need to tutor me as I am headed to McAllen/Rio Grande Valley, TX in a couple of months.  LOL!  I know it will take longer than that but I am trying to learn!


----------



## lady joce (Mar 23, 2010)

yo sólo quiero los dos esmaltes mate, si duran tan poco
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bueno supongo que tendré que ponerme un top coat para que dure por lo menos una semana
en fin, buen día a todas!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady joce* 

 
_yo sólo quiero los dos esmaltes mate, si duran tan poco
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bueno supongo que tendré que ponerme un top coat para que dure por lo menos una semana
en fin, buen día a todas!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
hola! Creo que eso se me ha pasado, usar un top coat para que duren mas, porque también Wham Bam Glam me duró muy poco, una tarde para ser exacta, así que intentaré con un top coat pero matte para que no cambie lo interesante de estos esmaltes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 23, 2010)

De Riveting sólo quiero Studded. De Art Supplies TODOS los pearlglide liners. De los GPS seguro Below Ground. Los lipstains ya veremos, mis labios son muy secos no importa cuanto les ponga y cuide por lo que no creo que sea buena idea basada en varios reviews de que son ultra secos y no perdonan imperfecciones en los labios. Pero bueno ya se que todo esto se va por la borda una vez que veo las colecciones (recuerdan mi choco aventura con el quad morado?)


----------



## Purple (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_De Riveting sólo quiero Studded. De Art Supplies TODOS los pearlglide liners. De los GPS seguro Below Ground. Los lipstains ya veremos, mis labios son muy secos no importa cuanto les ponga y cuide por lo que no creo que sea buena idea basada en varios reviews de que son ultra secos y no perdonan imperfecciones en los labios. Pero bueno ya se que todo esto se va por la borda una vez que veo las colecciones (recuerdan mi choco aventura con el quad morado?)_

 
jajajaja si me acuerdo!, por cierto ya lo usaste?? porque a mi me pasa que cuando algo me encanta no me canso de admirarlo y no me animo a usarlo por miedo a que se me gaste!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pues aqui les va mi lista de Art Supplies:
Pearlglide liners:
Designer Purple, Black Line y Under Current. 
GPS:
Below Ground, Zinc Zone y Dirty.
Lipstains:
Point of view.
Esto es lo que es casi seguro que compre, a menos de que de plano algo no me encante, cambiaría mi lista. Por lo pronto solo compraré un lipstain, no mas para que no me cuenten, jeje, espero que no sean como los de Victoria´s Secret porque si resecan muchisimo los labios. Me pasa lo mismo que a ti Bianca, no importa lo que haga mis labios se resecan con facilidad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Hay otras cositas de esta colección que me llaman la atención pero no están en mi lista principal, así que esperaré a verlas en persona.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 23, 2010)

Purple somo igualitas en eso de admirar productos que hemos estado codiciando. Yo sigo sin usar una sola cosa de SCF, es que son demasiado bonitos como para tocarlos. Pero prometo que pronto voy a usarlos.
Tu lista me gusta y estoy pensando comprar un lipstain para que como dices no me cuenten, jajajaja. Pero si son como los lipstains de la colección de Ungaro pues mejor me los salto, el que tengo no lo uso porque me hace grietas en los labios. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Así que tengo que pensar seriamente que voy a hacer.


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheaspearl83* 

 
_One of you guys definitely need to tutor me as I am headed to McAllen/Rio Grande Valley, TX in a couple of months.  LOL!  I know it will take longer than that but I am trying to learn!_

 
Anything you want/need, feel free to ask!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but McAllen is in the US, you know?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady joce* 

 
_yo sólo quiero los dos esmaltes mate, si duran tan poco
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bueno supongo que tendré que ponerme un top coat para que dure por lo menos una semana
en fin, buen día a todas!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
El problema de usar un top coat, a menos que también sea mate, es que le añadirá brillo a las uñas y se perderá el efecto mate!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Acabo de comprar una base de Orly que se supone es la bomba para hacer que el esmalte dure 2 semanas!!! Lo compré en Sally y se llama Bonder. Ya les platicaré qué tal me sale... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_jajajaja si me acuerdo!, por cierto ya lo usaste?? porque a mi me pasa que cuando algo me encanta no me canso de admirarlo y no me animo a usarlo por miedo a que se me gaste!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pues aqui les va mi lista de Art Supplies:
Pearlglide liners:
Designer Purple, Black Line y Under Current. 
GPS:
Below Ground, Zinc Zone y Dirty.
Lipstains:
Point of view.
Esto es lo que es casi seguro que compre, a menos de que de plano algo no me encante, cambiaría mi lista. Por lo pronto solo compraré un lipstain, no mas para que no me cuenten, jeje, espero que no sean como los de Victoria´s Secret porque si resecan muchisimo los labios. Me pasa lo mismo que a ti Bianca, no importa lo que haga mis labios se resecan con facilidad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Hay otras cositas de esta colección que me llaman la atención pero no están en mi lista principal, así que esperaré a verlas en persona._

 
Qué linda tu lista!! Ojalá puedas hacerte de todo lo que quieres...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Purple somo igualitas en eso de admirar productos que hemos estado codiciando. Yo sigo sin usar una sola cosa de SCF, es que son demasiado bonitos como para tocarlos. Pero prometo que pronto voy a usarlos.
Tu lista me gusta y estoy pensando comprar un lipstain para que como dices no me cuenten, jajajaja. Pero si son como los lipstains de la colección de Ungaro pues mejor me los salto, el que tengo no lo uso porque me hace grietas en los labios. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Así que tengo que pensar seriamente que voy a hacer._

 

Empiezo a pensar que somos trillizas separadas al nacer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yo a veces me paso horas contemplando mi "tesoro", abro cada paleta, cada labial,... adoro ponerme mi maquillaje pero soy aún más feliz contemplándolo... cuando algo que adoro comienza a terminarse...¡dejo de usarlo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por si fuera poco mis labios tambien son muy sensibles y se secan muy fácilmente por lo que creo que voy a limitarme a un solo lipstain: Stylesetter... como dicen ustedes, para que no me cuenten. De Art Supplies esto será el resto de mi lista:

Pearlglides: Undercurrent, Industrial y Designer Purple.

GPS: Dirty, Zinc Zone, Greengrease, Below Grownd y Brown, Now o Slick Black.

De Riveting mi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True Babe,
Show Orchid,
Full Fushia y/o Dirty Plum.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 24, 2010)

Que bonito es compartir que somos así de obsesivas con el maquillaje.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ya me siento más normal. Eugenia me gusta tu lista, tu si te diste vuelo con los GPS. Me encanta la carita pícara en el y/o de los blushes, estoy casi segura que va a ser un Y.


----------



## Purple (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

  Empiezo a pensar que somos trillizas separadas al nacer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yo a veces me paso horas contemplando mi "tesoro", abro cada paleta, cada labial,... adoro ponerme mi maquillaje pero soy aún más feliz contemplándolo... cuando algo que adoro comienza a terminarse...¡dejo de usarlo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Que bonito es compartir que somos así de obsesivas con el maquillaje.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ya me siento más normal. Eugenia me gusta tu lista, tu si te diste vuelo con los GPS. Me encanta la carita pícara en el y/o de los blushes, estoy casi segura que va a ser un Y. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Entonces no estoy mal de la cabeza??? jajajaja, soy normal?!!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que bueno que las conocí!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me encanta tu lista, Eugenia!


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Que bonito es compartir que somos así de obsesivas con el maquillaje.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ya me siento más normal._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Entonces no estoy mal de la cabeza??? jajajaja, soy normal?!!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que bueno que las conocí!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me encanta tu lista, Eugenia!_

 
Sí!! No sólo somos normales... somos visionarias que no son apreciadas/comprendidas en su tiempo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_ Eugenia me gusta tu lista, tu si te diste vuelo con los GPS. Me encanta la carita pícara en el y/o de los blushes, estoy casi segura que va a ser un Y. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gracias Ana, gracias Bianca!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La verdad sí me dí vuelo... pero estoy haciendo un enorme esfuerzo por no traermelos todos a casa conmigo!! Soy fanática de los GPSs, junto con los pigmentos y las brochas me parecen los mejores productos de MAC. 

Respecto a los blushes... aún no sé, de verdad. Quiero Dirty Plum pues lo descontinuaron, aunque definitivamente necesito probarlo. Me late para looks dramáticos, es difícil encontrar un tono tan obscuro. Ahora bien, no sé si debo tenerlo en empaque especial o mejor en empaque normal para así desmontarlo y ponerlo en una paleta. ¿Qué me recomiendan?


----------



## bgajon (Mar 25, 2010)

Mmmm..... Eugenia eso si es un predicamento. Tenerlo en empaque especial me late más pero bueno a mi no me gustan nada las paletas de blushes, no poder llevarlos de manera individual en la bolsa no me encanta.


----------



## Purple (Mar 25, 2010)

Yo también me voy mas por tenerlo en envase individual, en paletas de blush no me gusta que se hace regadero de polvos, ademas es mas facil transportar dos blushes individuales que la paleta tan grande y por lo regular en un viaje usas uno, dos, o máximo 3 blushes (ésto si es para tu uso personal, porque si es para tener tu kit para maquillar a otras personas, si te conviene tenerlos en paletas). Lo que también debes de checar es el acabado, por que Dirty Plum de Riveting es en acabado Satin y en GMLOL es en acabado Matte, asi que checa cual te gusta más.


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Mmmm..... Eugenia eso si es un predicamento. Tenerlo en empaque especial me late más pero bueno a mi no me gustan nada las paletas de blushes, no poder llevarlos de manera individual en la bolsa no me encanta._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Yo también me voy mas por tenerlo en envase individual, en paletas de blush no me gusta que se hace regadero de polvos, ademas es mas facil transportar dos blushes individuales que la paleta tan grande y por lo regular en un viaje usas uno, dos, o máximo 3 blushes (ésto si es para tu uso personal, porque si es para tener tu kit para maquillar a otras personas, si te conviene tenerlos en paletas). Lo que también debes de checar es el acabado, por que Dirty Plum de Riveting es en acabado Satin y en GMLOL es en acabado Matte, asi que checa cual te gusta más._

 
Preciosas, qué creen?? Pues ya tengo Dirty Plum, en empaque especial.

Me hubiera gustado antes leer sus posts, pero no pude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Había contemplado comprar Prim & Proper, pero es igualito a Orchid Rose de Chanel y ya lo tengo. Así que me decidí por DP. Si los acabados son diferentes, es posible que me haga de otro DP con Riveting... es un tono virtualmente imposible de encontrar. 

Bianca, entiendo tu punto de poder meter el blush a la bolsa. Es básico. Sin embargo, a mí si me gusta la idea de las paletas de blushes, porque cuando viajo cargo con alrededor de 8 (más iluminadores y bronzers). Casi toda mi colección es de Chanel y los estuches, aunque hermosos, pesan un buen. Además de que si les pasa algo, va a dolerme mucho más que si le pasara a los de MAC. Aunque los de Chanel son horneados e indestructibles (antes se rompe el estuche, me consta!).


----------



## Purple (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Preciosas, qué creen?? Pues ya tengo Dirty Plum, en empaque especial.

Me hubiera gustado antes leer sus posts, pero no pude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Había contemplado comprar Prim & Proper, pero es igualito a Orchid Rose de Chanel y ya lo tengo. Así que me decidí por DP. Si los acabados son diferentes, es posible que me haga de otro DP con Riveting... es un tono virtualmente imposible de encontrar. 

Bianca, entiendo tu punto de poder meter el blush a la bolsa. Es básico. Sin embargo, a mí si me gusta la idea de las paletas de blushes, porque cuando viajo cargo con alrededor de 8 (más iluminadores y bronzers). Casi toda mi colección es de Chanel y los estuches, aunque hermosos, pesan un buen. Además de que si les pasa algo, va a dolerme mucho más que si le pasara a los de MAC. Aunque los de Chanel son horneados e indestructibles (antes se rompe el estuche, me consta!)._

 
Te probaste Dirty Plum?? Que te pareció? No es muy fuerte el color?? Es que por los swatches que he visto se me hace muy fuerte el color, no me he animado a probarmelo, le he tenido miedito, jeje.... Esta padre??


----------



## Hypathya (Mar 27, 2010)

^ Fíjate que no me lo he probado... Aún tengo que tomar las fotitos de mis cosas... el día que fuí y jugué con los probadores, me gustó. No me lo apliqué porque soy obsesiva con mi maquillaje, una vez puesto no lo cambio y menos si no sé cómo va a quedar... además ese día traía un smokey café y dorado, mejillas coral y labios muy claros. No creo que hubiera quedado!!

Como siempre, creo que no hay un blush que no pueda aplicarse suficientemente ligero con una brocha duo fibre. Quizá lo use para profundidad.


----------



## lady joce (Apr 16, 2010)

hola chicas! saben si al riveting ya esta en perisur?


----------



## bgajon (Apr 16, 2010)

Yo fui el miércoles y no vi ningún display de Riveting pero no pregunté. Alguien sabe si ya tenemos que irnos volando a MAC? Jajaja!


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 17, 2010)

¡Hola Bianca! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yo llamé el miércoles a PH y fuí el jueves al Pro... Para variar, en el Pro no me dieron información precisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. En PH me dijeron que los productos aún no habían llegado y quizá para la próxima semana, lo que significaría que saldría a la venta el jueves 29!!!

Art supplies y Riveting llegarán juntas.


----------



## bgajon (Apr 18, 2010)

Gracias Eugenia. Pues no nos queda de otra más que acosar a ntros, contactos. Jajaja!


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 18, 2010)

^ Exacto!!!


----------



## ZARA (Apr 20, 2010)

Hola preciosas! Alguna de ustedes sabe si alguna de estas colecciones llegará todas las tiendas? aquí seguimos con la de Spring, y ustedes ya vieron la de Prep for colour? aquí les llegó el producto pero no los probadores. Si ya la vieron espero sus opiniones.

Gracias


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 21, 2010)

Ayer llamé a MAC PH Perisur y me dijeron que Art Supplies y Riveting llegarán hasta pasado el 10 de mayo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







¿Pueden creerlo? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_ya vieron la de Prep for colour? aquí les llegó el producto pero no los probadores. Si ya la vieron espero sus opiniones.

Gracias_

 





 La ví cuando fuí por GLOL, aquí están mis impresiones:

Just add color l/g: HERRRMOSO!! Si no hubiera gastado tanto con GLOL y no tuviera lipglosses parecidos, seguro lo hubiera traído a casa conmigo. Es un color muy coqueto y a mi gusto muy combinable sobretodo en estos meses de primavera verano.

Hey e/s: Es preciosa. Muy parecida a All that glitters pero un poco más claro. Me parece un excelente iluminador. Es un Veluxe Pearl.

Sorcery e/s: Preciosa!! Es la misma Sorcery de la paleta Warm de Navidad. Es un precioso tono vino en acabado matte. No es roja ni morada, es el tono exacto de un Cavernet Sauvignon. Se supone que es un satin, pero a mí me parece más bien matte.

Prepped for Glamour: Si Smoke & Diamonds y Satin Taupe tuvieran un hijo, este sería. No es café ni gris propiamente, es un precioso intermedio. Se supone que es un Frost, pero a mí me parece más bien un Veluxe Pearl.

Los productos de piel, no los ví ni los probé. No sabía que esta colección llegaba junto con GLOL... estaba tan entusiasmada que acepté lo que me mostraron y olvidé pedir los mostradores de los productos de piel.

Espero haber sido de utilidad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡No olvides decirnos que te compraste y tus impresiones!


----------



## ZARA (Apr 21, 2010)

Muchas Gracias! Por lo pronto ya sé q tengo Sorcery en mi paleta, (es la más olvidada de las 3 q compre) y creo q me quedará con Hey (aunq ya tenga All that Glitters, nunca falta un iluminador más), pues de Prepped for glamour tengo Smoke & Diamonds q me encanta y Satin Taupe y esperaré a ver q mas nos llega por acá, ya q además hice un pedido de Stila y estoy esperando a q me llegue ya les contaré mi experiencia pues es la primera vez q los probaré.


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 22, 2010)

Sí cuéntanos!!


----------



## Purple (Apr 22, 2010)

Hola chicas! Sobreponiendome a los temblores, o mas bien acostumbrandome a vivir con ellos (hoy, maquillandome en el 2do piso de mi casa, me agarró una réplica de 4.6, asi que ya se imaginarán como me quedó el delineador), estoy regresando poco a poco a mi vida normal, asi que les aviso que el domingo 25 de abril voy a San Diego, California, y por supuesto me doy una vuelta por el CCO de San Ysidro y por alguna Mac Freestanding store. Asi que si quieren que les busque y/o compre cositas de colecciones pasadas, o de las que no llegarán a México avisenme con tiempo y se las compro. Ya después me dicen como enviarselas o por cual paquetería es mas seguro y se las mando, ok?


----------



## ZARA (Apr 22, 2010)

¡Muchas Gracias por tu atención! y esperamos que pronto todo vuelva a la normalidad besos para tu familia


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Hola chicas! Sobreponiendome a los temblores, o mas bien acostumbrandome a vivir con ellos (hoy, maquillandome en el 2do piso de mi casa, me agarró una réplica de 4.6, asi que ya se imaginarán como me quedó el delineador), estoy regresando poco a poco a mi vida normal, asi que les aviso que el domingo 25 de abril voy a San Diego, California, y por supuesto me doy una vuelta por el CCO de San Ysidro y por alguna Mac Freestanding store. Asi que si quieren que les busque y/o compre cositas de colecciones pasadas, o de las que no llegarán a México avisenme con tiempo y se las compro. Ya después me dicen como enviarselas o por cual paquetería es mas seguro y se las mando, ok?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Preciosa, no sabes el gusto que me da saber de tí. Ya me estaba preocupando... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Animo preciosa! Me imagino que debe ser muy díficil todo por lo que están pasando...Estoy contigo. Si necesitas algo, dime. Cualquier cosa que necesites o que te ayude a animarte, dime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me imagino que tu viaje a SD, te ayudará a descansar y distraerte. ¡Qué lo distrutes!

¡Qué lindo de tu ofrecimiento de comprarnos cositas! Tú siempre tan hermosa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No sabes lo que lo aprecio. Estoy desesperada por pigmentos en la presentación antigua. Voy a revisar mi wishlist y te escribo mañana!! 

Una lluvia de bendiciones para tí y todos a los que amas.


----------



## Purple (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Preciosa, no sabes el gusto que me da saber de tí. Ya me estaba preocupando... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Animo preciosa! Me imagino que debe ser muy díficil todo por lo que están pasando...Estoy contigo. Si necesitas algo, dime. Cualquier cosa que necesites o que te ayude a animarte, dime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me imagino que tu viaje a SD, te ayudará a descansar y distraerte. ¡Qué lo distrutes!

¡Qué lindo de tu ofrecimiento de comprarnos cositas! Tú siempre tan hermosa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No sabes lo que lo aprecio. Estoy desesperada por pigmentos en la presentación antigua. Voy a revisar mi wishlist y te escribo mañana!! 

Una lluvia de bendiciones para tí y todos a los que amas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mil gracias por tus comentarios, estamos saliendo poco a poco, todavía con miedito, pero ahí vamos.  
Ya tengo impresa tu lista, espero encontrar mucho de lo que me pides, te aviso cuando regrese que fué lo que traje, ok? Saludos!


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 25, 2010)

¡Muchas gracias corazón! Estamos en contacto!!


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 28, 2010)

Preciosas, según mis últimas averiguaciones, es muy posible que estas dos colecciones finalmente no lleguen.


----------



## ZARA (Apr 28, 2010)

Hola! Hace dos días le pregunté a mi MUA consentido aqui en Qro. y me comentaba q Art Supplies si llegaría, hoy se fue a México al update y entonces traerá noticias de lo q vendrá, las mantendré al tanto en cuanto sepa.


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 28, 2010)

Yo hablé con Lulú de PH y me dijo que probablemente no llegaría.

De cualquier forma, ya escribí a MAC México... tan pronto me respondan, les doy las noticias.


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 30, 2010)

Es un hecho, Art Supplies y Riveting no llegarán a México!!


----------



## bgajon (Apr 30, 2010)

Eso apesta!! Me moría de ganas de un grease paint y de un delineador. MALVADO MAC MEXICO!!! Me gustaría saber quién fue el brillante de marketing que prefirió no mandar estas colecciones?


----------



## Purple (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Eso apesta!! Me moría de ganas de un grease paint y de un delineador. MALVADO MAC MEXICO!!! Me gustaría saber quién fue el brillante de marketing que prefirió no mandar estas colecciones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
De verdad que si, que mala onda que no lleven todas las colecciones a México, Riveting no duele tanto como Art Supplies, pero de todas maneras afecta, habia algunas cosas que si valía la pena tener, pero de Art supplies es una locura que no lo traigan a México. Fijense que yo me quise esperar a comprar lo que queria de Art Supplies cuando fuera a San Diego, y por supuesto que Undercurrent y Designer Purple no los tenían
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Yo pensé que tal vez si los tendrían allá porque en línea se habían agotado y los resurtieron pero nop. Al llegar de allá los quise ordenar por internet, y NADA,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  se agotaron de nuevo!! así que me quedé sin los pearlglides que quería!!!


----------



## bgajon (Apr 30, 2010)

Que triste Ana! Pues yo a sufrir porque me quedé sin Art Supplies


----------



## Hypathya (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Eso apesta!! Me moría de ganas de un grease paint y de un delineador. MALVADO MAC MEXICO!!! *Me gustaría saber quién fue el brillante de marketing que prefirió no mandar estas colecciones?*






_

 





¿Qué harías si supieras?

Me dijeron que "debido a la demanda, no alcanzaron producción". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ¿Lo creemos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_De verdad que si, que mala onda que no lleven todas las colecciones a México, Riveting no duele tanto como Art Supplies, pero de todas maneras afecta, habia algunas cosas que si valía la pena tener, pero de Art supplies es una locura que no lo traigan a México. Fijense que yo me quise esperar a comprar lo que queria de Art Supplies cuando fuera a San Diego, y por supuesto que Undercurrent y Designer Purple no los tenían
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Yo pensé que tal vez si los tendrían allá porque en línea se habían agotado y los resurtieron pero nop. Al llegar de allá los quise ordenar por internet, y NADA,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  se agotaron de nuevo!! así que me quedé sin los pearlglides que quería!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
¡Qué mala pata Ana! Es para morirse, yo estaba súper creída que te trajiste cositas de Art Supplies.

Si te sirve, yo ayer chequé el sitio de EU, y lo único que tenían agotado era Designer Purple. Tal vez conozcas a alguien ahí que pueda encargarlo por ti!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Que triste Ana! Pues yo a sufrir porque me quedé sin Art Supplies_

 
Un verdadero adicto, siempre consigue su dosis!!


----------



## Purple (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_
¡Qué mala pata Ana! Es para morirse, yo estaba súper creída que te trajiste cositas de Art Supplies.

Si te sirve, yo ayer chequé el sitio de EU, y lo único que tenían agotado era Designer Purple. Tal vez conozcas a alguien ahí que pueda encargarlo por ti!!_

 
Si compré 2 GPS (zinc zone y dirty) y 1 pearglide (black line) pero los que más quería eran Undercurrent y Designer purple y no los he podido conseguir
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Voy  a esperar a ver si los resurten en la página de MAC para ordenarlos o si mi MUA en el counter de Macys  me consigue unos.


----------



## Hypathya (May 1, 2010)

^ Dirty, Undercurrent y Designer Purple fueron las estrellas de la colección!! Espero que puedas conseguirlo. Yo estoy intentando conseguir mis adorados GPS y 4 pearlglides...Si lo logro y además puedo conseguir los tuyos, será un placer ayudarte. No puedo prometerte nada, pues a estas alturas está difícil.


----------

